# ottfelejt - ott felejt



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, egy másik helyen található kérdés miatt belekukkantottam az Akadémia Kiadó helyesírási szabályaiba, ez áll: 
ottfelejt (= feledékenységből elhagy); de: ott felejtette az asztalon
Nem értem, hogy a példamondatban miért van különírva... 
otthagy -- ott hagyta, ahol volt = ezt például értem
Köszönöm


----------



## Zsanna

Határozói kapcsolatban mindig különírjuk, ezért érthető olyan könnyen a példádban a különírás. Az "ott" helyhatározó még mutatószói funkciót is ellát, hangsúlyosan fejezi ki a helyet.

Viszont az "elhagy" és "elpusztul" jelentésű kapcsolatokban már egybeírjuk az igével (_otthagy_, _ottfelejt_ v. _ottveszik_, _ottmarad_), valószínűleg azért, mert igekötőnek érezzük és a helyhatározói funkciója nem annyira hangsúlyos. 
Viszont különírjuk - még ezeknél az igéknél is, ha valamilyen módon hangsúlyossá válik (pl. utalószóként, mint a te példádban vagy ellentétesség kifejezésekor: pl. _ott hagytam, nem itt_.) 
A többi igéknél mindig különírjuk.


----------



## Encolpius

Nem nagyon értem, amit írtál. Egyik sem az én példám, hanem a szótárban vannak. 
Vagyis, ha jól értettem, úgy is lehet írni, hogy: ottfelejtette az asztalon


----------



## Zsanna

Encolpius said:


> Nem nagyon értem, amit írtál. Bocs, de nem tudok segíteni, ha nem tudom, mit nem értesz. Egyik sem az én példám, hanem a szótárban vannak. A _te példád_on a következőt értettem: az a kifejezés (amit nem akarok megismételni, hiszen már te leírtad), ami a te hozzászólásodban van példaként említve. (Végülis mindegy, hogy ténylegesen a szótárból származik-e vagy sem.) Bocs, ennél explicitebben már nem megy. (De, ha megismértlem, amit fent leírtál, de a saját hozzászólásodban a példát megkeresni talán nem túl bonyolult!)
> Vagyis, ha jól értettem, úgy is lehet írni, hogy: ottfelejtette az asztalon Pontosan, hiszen  ebben a jelentésben egybeírjuk - mint ahogy fent is mondtam, de nem ez volt az eredeti kérdésed!


----------



## Encolpius

Akkor még egyszer: 
Idézek a szótárból: "*ottfelejt (= feledékenységből elhagy); de: ott felejtette az asztalon*"
Véleményem szerint ez így helyes: ottfelejtette az asztalon 
Kinek van igaza, nekem vagy a szótárnak?


----------



## Zsanna

Bocs, értem már.  (Tehát mégsem jó, amit fent írtam. Engem is becsapott a gyors válaszom!)
A válasz azonban már nehezebb. 
Arra gondolok, hogy mivel a hely "duplán" kifejezett (ott + asztalon), ezért az _ott_ megint inkább ehhez a csoporthoz "húz" (a helyhatározós csoporthoz) és nem az igéhez, mivel a cselekvés "nélküle" is tökéletesen kifejezett. 

Azaz, ilyenkor látszik meg, hogy nem igazi igekötővel van dolgunk, hanem valami köztes állapotról: az _ott_ viselkedhet bizonyos esetben úgy, mint egy igekötő (amikor egybeírjuk az igével), de igazából nem az, ami az első adandó alkalomkor (grosso modo: amikor a hely kifejezése világos) már megmutatkozik.

Ugyanis ugyanez a látszólagos redundancia (= ugyanazt a dolgot két külön szóval fejezzük ki) az igazi igekötőknél nem jelenti azt, hogy az igekötő elválna az igétől:
pl. rátette a plocra.

Kicsit bonyolult, csak az eddigi ismereteimre támaszkodva következetetek erre, úgyhogy lehet, hogy van egy egyszerűbb magyarázat is.


----------



## Olivier0

A határozót külön írjuk, az igekötőt egybe, írja Zsanna. De talán éppen az a fajta _ott_ a kérdés, ami nem egyértelműen helyhatározó (pl. hangsúlyos „nem ott, hanem itt”, vagy tényleges helyjelölés) és mégsem egybeírt igekötő: arra gondolok, hogy magyarul inkább azt mondják pl. „_ott van az asztalon__”,_ nem pedig más nyelvek példájára „_az asztalon __van_”. Hogy igekötő-e ez a fajta _ott_, az talán nyelvi felfogás kérdése, mindenképpen külön írják.
 -- Olivier
UI: látom, közben Zsanna is ugyanarról az ismétlődésről írt: _hozzá_vágja a falhoz, _fent_ dolgozik az emeleten, stb. Bonyolult kérdés.


----------



## Encolpius

Egy szónak is száz a vége, nem mertek ellenkezni a szótárszerkesztőkkel....értem... 
De ha lennétek olyan kedvesek, és ugyebár a szótar feltünteti az ottfelejt alakot is, esetleg egy példamondatot ideírni? Hiszen szövegkörnyezet mindenek előtt!  Köszi.


----------



## Zsanna

Annál is inkább ("nem merünk vitatkozni"), mert ez, ahogy láthattad az eddigiekből is, határeset. (És az elméletet nem nagyon lehet kihagyni!)

Úgy tudom, hogy a nyelvünkben van egy olyan tendencia, hogy bizonyos szavak kezdenek igekötőként viselkedni, kezdjük őket annak "érezni", annak ellenére, hogy eredetileg nem azok. Valószínűleg az _ott_ is ez (de legalábbis úgy viselkedik ebben a problémában). Ezért van a zavarodás, hogy mikor kell egybe-/különírni az igével. Tehát a problémafelvetésed ezért jogos.

A példákkal nem tudnánk újat mondani az eddigiekhez képest, de össszefoglalom:

1) különírjuk, amikor az _ott_ eredeti, azaz határozói jelentésében jelenik meg, még akkor is, ha bizonyos igékkel egyébként egybeírható lenne
pl. ott felejtette az asztalon (_ott_, _az asztalon_ együtt helyhatározók a mondatban, jelentésük alapján másként nem értelmezhetők, emiatt az ott-ot is önállónak kell felfognunk és nem igekötőként)

2) egybeírjuk bizonyos igékkel (a listát lásd a 2. hozzászólásban), mert már igekötőnek érezzük (és mivel nincs más helymegjölés a mondatban?...) 
pl. A. Hol az ernyő? Nem hoztad el az irodából?   B. Nem, ottfelejtettem!
(Az viszont rejtély, hogy miért pont ezekkel az igékkel érezzük annak/tekinthető annak - újabb lehetséges kérdés!)

N.B. Lásd a fenti példákat (6-os, 7-es hozzászólások) arra, hogy egy igazi igekötő még helymegjelölés mellett is egybeírandó az igével, de szegény _ott_-unk nem az (= igazi igekötő).


----------



## Encolpius

Köszönöm, Zsanna, a példamondat engem (sajnos) eléggé meggyőzött... 
Kezdem megérteni a problémát...
Nem lehet levezetni a problémat általános iskolás gyakorlattal, hogy hogyan is kérdezünk rá?
ott felejtettem - hol felejtetted? 
ottfelejtettem - mit csináltál? 
Ezzel egyetértetek?


----------



## Zsanna

Jó a megközelítésed, ha működik, bármilyen trükk jó.

Tegnap beszéltem egy, az akadémián dolgozó nyelvész lánnyal, és csak a vállát vonogatta, amikor ezzel kapcsolatban kérdeztem. A végén csak annyit mondott, hogy vannak esetek, amikor a munkatársai szavazással döntik el, hogy mikor kell egybe- v. különírni egy adott szót...


----------

